# BOOM! Goes the.....Corn Dog?!? WTF?!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO this bomb landed at the perfect time, I sat in traffic the whole way home and had a lousy day at work...well except for the hand delivered cigars by V.

Andrew my brother you are a SIIIIIICK man but I sure do love your style, these are the most unique and hilarious cigars I have ever seen...they will be enjoyed but I think I need to save one!



















As I'm reading this letter I am thinking to myself WTF is this kid talking about....he has completely gone off the deep end....that is until I open up the bag of cigars and see this!!



















Now it's time to dig deep and try to find something to match these beauties!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I told you, that Pink Chupacabra was impossible to work with.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Hah, that's amazing.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lmao. WTF! That's amazingly horrible and badass all at the same time.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The most amazing and at the same time weirdest thing I have seen in quite some time! Andrew outdid himself!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

those are awesome! Great hit/PIF

Love the note too


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. This PIF is F-ing hilarious. I'm still laughing at these pics. I think you may have just raised the bar on PIF/passes, Andrew. Well done sir! Well done.

We want a review and pics Ray. Get to work.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats awesome, gotta love the creativity


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Just don't get any splinters when trying to smoke these, Ray.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

I think you took this all to a new level...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Silly Skeezix! Chupacabras are for chuping cabras, not rolling cigars!

Enjoy those ... somehow ... I guess ...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

ound:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you have to put them in the deep fryer to light them?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

scottw said:


> Do you have to put them in the deep fryer to light them?


Batter them first.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Scott I am saving one for you muahahaha!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Enjoy those ... somehow ... I guess ...


Battered and deep fried!

But the big question is: ketchup or mustard?

Ray, did my Chupacabra follow the PIF to your house???


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Scott I am saving one for you muahahaha!


OK, I'll bring the beer and the mustard!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Those are fantastic. ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Return fire is in the works...but who to send it to hmmmmm.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Return fire is in the works...but who to send it to hmmmmm.


I'm sure you already have someone in mind Ray. Whoever it is watch out


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Ray, did *Mike's *Chupacabra follow the PIF to your house???


Fixed that for ya, since I have seen nothing in trade for said chupacabra.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Fixed that for ya, since I have seen nothing in trade for said chupacabra.


_If_ the Chupacabra ever comes back home, and _if_ he agrees to continue rolling cigars, and _if_ the Corn Dog Cigar Co. takes off like a bottlerocket, I'll give you stock options...

And my offer of two tickets to "Warren (PA) on Ice" still stands.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tritones really wants some of this Corn Dog action I see....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

szyzk said:


> _If_ the Chupacabra ever comes back home, and _if_ he agrees to continue rolling cigars, and _if_ the Corn Dog Cigar Co. takes off like a bottlerocket, I'll give you stock options...
> 
> And my offer of two tickets to "Warren (PA) on Ice" still stands.


1) As you never paid for the chupacabra, "home" is still somewhere in the state of Sonora, and he'll be headed back that way, not your direction.

2) Warren, PA can't even think of enough interesting things to do on ice for me to be even slightly tempted to be mildly interested.

3) I don't really care to see the other Warren on ice, either, as that show is now Sheila on Ice or something like that. The tickets, however, have collectible value to some friends of mine.

4) I'll just take my option right now - I opt for NO THANKS!

5) Speaking of bottlerockets, maybe those corn dogs you sent would work as bottlerockets ...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great job Pink Chupacabra, lol. Those are some crazy looking sticks, and strangely enough they look good enough to eat! And great letter Too!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I would think these would be hard to smoke with the stick poking you in the back of the throat...

ound: hilarious bomb!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

That is just too...cool...weird...cool...hmm, yeah, I'll go with cool. 

How tight are those sticks in those sticks? How hard will they be to remove? Well, at least you won't have to cut or punch them.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I think it's brilliant, a cigar that's already punched and has a built in draw poker!

Nice hit?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Next up...Ron Mexico's, frozen and packed in dry ice. I can see it now, the first Mexican Popsicle cigar!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

THOSE are going to be hard to top!! :bump: to you Andrew for some serious craziness and ultimate originality!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

so how is the draw on those sticks?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> so how is the draw on those sticks?


Doesn't matter - they come with built-in draw tools!


----------

